# candle mold question



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a customer who wanst a 3" and a 4" plain ball mold. All that i find are decorative or 2 peice plastic. The plastic would be alright if they allowed for a thicker wick. Any suggestions as to where to purchase one.
I'v tried ebay, mann lake and any other web based candle business i could find...not to say i found them all. Just tried many.
In all honesty I would prefer a mold like the candle flex. They are my favorite.

Thank you


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Betterbee's 2007 catalog has a heavy duty poly mold with rubber gasket and clips.The 08 catalogs aren't out yet, but I just checked their website and the prices below are still listed
The info says "No need to top off candles because neck allows you to pour extra wax and allows for shrinkage when it cools. It makes a classy ball shaped candle. Available in four sizes. I've tried them and they work well. berkshire bee
cat # 
BCM1 2.4" dia $4.75
BCM2 3.2" dia $5.75
BCM3 3.9" dia $7.00
BCM4 4.7" dia $8.00


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

thank you again, what does thumbs down mean, did i do something wrong?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

honeyshack said:


> thank you again, what does thumbs down mean, did i do something wrong?


there are little icons you can click on at the bottom of the post. You may have accidentally hit the thumbs down one


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

oops...


----------

